# effexor xr....HELP



## karlastitches (Mar 18, 2003)

My dr wants me on effexor xr for my gad, and at the same time told me it would help my ibs. I need for any of you that are taking it to please tell me what to expect. Just the idea of taking the med is giving me anxiety. My poor family is ready for me to take it. Hope to hear from anyone soon.Karla


----------



## kristyann (Feb 5, 2003)

Karla: I was put on Effexor recently. Only took 2 doses so far and no problems yet. Takes 2 weeks before it kicks in. My doctor says I should stay on it one year in order for it to have a lasting effect. My only concern is how the drug will change me. Since I've had anxiety as far back as I can remember I have no idea what "normal" feels like. Hopefully my family and friends can adjust to the new me! Sometimes the fear of the unknown is worse than the actual outcome. Best Wishes,Tina


----------

